# Lepanthes calodictyon ever used it?



## Froschkoenig (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm starting to plan my next viv and am really interested in this mini orchid. Has anyone used it or have any info on it's abilities to be planted in a viv? Here is a link: Ben's Jungle Online-Shop


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have this growing in a terrarium right now. It seems to like it. I have a small fan blowing all the time to keep the air circulated. It's a warm grower so it should be OK. It's VERY delicate though. A frog would destroy it easily.


----------



## Froschkoenig (Mar 5, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of it you could share?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's mine










Not an impressive plant but this is one of my favorite Lepanthes,


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

got one from ecuagenera, it flowered once and then dropped all but one leaf. I feel like this plant is too delicate for a vivarium as its very fragile.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This plant is easily stressed. It does not import well. I think once established it would be OK but if you are afraid to lose it don;t bother to try and import it.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very delicate -- and I was sooo proud of myself for having mine do well, doting on the little petticoat leaf frills and subtle leaf markings, the perfection in tiny size. I was thrilled when a bud started to grow.
Then came slugs I didn't know I had, who found it very tender and delicious.
No more orchid, and I still hold my grudge. And a large bottle of Sluggo.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a lephantes manabina that is thrivng in my viv... Neat little plant, flowers almost constantly. Kind of 'cascades' leaves down the back wall and it's a miniature. High water usage plant


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Not trying to be an a$$ but it's spelling is Lepanthes. They all must stay moist at all times to survive. They have very small roots and no psuedo bulb. Let them dry out and they are gone. That's why many of the L calodictyon that are imported die. But, they also rot easily.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

*My* favorite thing is when people correct other peoples spelling and use bad grammar while doing so... Not to be an ass


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Right back at you, but at least I used punctuation. 

In case you didn't noticed the original name of the thread was misspelled and I was actually correcting that and your copy of that incorrect spelling. But, I know some people just don't want to learn.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Bananaslug said:


> *My* favorite thing is when people correct other peoples spelling and use bad grammar while doing so... Not to be an ass


If this isn't the kettle calling the pot black then I don't know what is...


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Harry,
were did you find yours. I have looked for a long time with no luck. Thanks
Drew


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

You are not likely to find them for sale in the US unless it's recently imported. Ecuagenera and Ochuideas de Valle both attend shows in the US and will ship to you from the show.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey what can I say? I was just being ornery. Maybe you could answer this burning question I have. You know anything about lepanthes manabina? My plants mature flowering leaves look to have roots coming from where th old spikes are. Can I start new plants from these?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Bananaslug said:


> Hey what can I say? I was just being ornery. Maybe you could answer this burning question I have. You know anything about lepanthes manabina? My plants mature flowering leaves look to have roots coming from where th old spikes are. Can I start new plants from these?


Hahahaha, don't we all. I definitely do not know all there is about this orchid or any other but that Lepanthes as well as many other Pleurothallids produce keikis profusely instead of flowers. Once it has a few leaves and some size it's pretty easy to pop off and start a new plant. Good luck. Do you have a picture of your plant?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bananaslug said:


> *My* favorite thing is when people correct other peoples spelling and use bad grammar while doing so... Not to be an ass


That's a topic for a whole other thread already in progress.
If it were more readily available I would be more inclined to try it. I definitely understand wanting t put it in a viv, it's a beautiful little plant


----------



## builder74 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Harry!!


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes you can Ive done it three times already with some of mine just make sure you wait until the roots are a decent size before you snip away.
After you do this make sure you are tending to the mother plants needs.


----------

